# What is a Blue Ice Tegu?



## Misswickedred (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi everyone! New here and a new tegu momma. Had a bearded dragon for 10 years and when he past I decided to check out a reptile expo near me and ended bring home a Blue Ice Tegu. At the time I didn’t think to ask what that actually means... ? His container he came in said “Blue Ice (RedxBlue) Tegu. Can anyone explain that to me? I don’t truly care what he is cuz I’m in love with him already! Lol very sweet 8 month old (supposedly male) boy. Hasn’t been aggressive at all... just spooks from time to time. I’ve had him for 2 weeks now and he has already learn that the tub is where he potty’s, eating daily and almost fully shed yesterday! Everything but his tail came off in 2 days  so I’m guessing he’s healthy! But just curious what he may end up looking like if I can understand what a Blue Ice (RedxBlue) tegu means... he doesn’t seem to have any red on him.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jan 16, 2020)

Hey Miss Wickedred .XX.... its a cross breed..... Probably between a Red X blue but doesn't have to be a 50/50 cross and can depend on who bred them.

Nice profile pic BTW


----------



## Misswickedred (Jan 17, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Hey Miss Wickedred .XX.... its a cross breed..... Probably between a Red X blue but doesn't have to be a 50/50 cross and can depend on who bred them.
> 
> Nice profile pic BTW




Haha thank you! 
And actually now that he shed I can see some red on his belly!


----------



## TripleTegus (Jan 17, 2020)

For the most part it's just a way to get more money for the animal. There are all kinds of names out there now. I've heard purple rain, deep purple, ice tegu, underground reptiles even has a 'merica hybrid that is supposed to be red x b&w x blue. What counts most is that he's what u like


----------



## Misswickedred (Jan 28, 2020)

TripleTegus said:


> For the most part it's just a way to get more money for the animal. There are all kinds of names out there now. I've heard purple rain, deep purple, ice tegu, underground reptiles even has a 'merica hybrid that is supposed to be red x b&w x blue. What counts most is that he's what u like



He is going great and I love him! But yes he was expensive! $400. But so far he is eating (even out of my hand), pooping, shedding, and exploring so I think it’s safe to say he is a healthy guy. I just got him a new big enclosure with sliding glass front doors, light fixtures built in, and vents. Very happy with it cuz it’s also completely foldable when needed!


----------



## TripleTegus (Jan 28, 2020)

That's awesome and congrats. As long as your happy with him, that's what counts the most. Sounds like an awesome cage to be honest. Do you remember who the manufacturer is by chance?


----------



## Misswickedred (Jan 28, 2020)

TripleTegus said:


> That's awesome and congrats. As long as your happy with him, that's what counts the most. Sounds like an awesome cage to be honest. Do you remember who the manufacturer is by chance?



it was build by a guy here in Cali who moved outta state and gave his enclosures to the reptile shop I go to. Even the shop owner didn’t know much about it. But it has hinges on the sides and down the middle of the sides so it folds up flat! The whole top comes off also


----------



## Misswickedred (Jan 28, 2020)

TripleTegus said:


> That's awesome and congrats. As long as your happy with him, that's what counts the most. Sounds like an awesome cage to be honest. Do you remember who the manufacturer is by chance?


----------



## TripleTegus (Jan 28, 2020)

Well guess you lucked out then. Looks like a good one though, it'll definitely work for now. That's a nice snake you got there too.


----------



## Misswickedred (Jan 28, 2020)

TripleTegus said:


> Well guess you lucked out then. Looks like a good one though, it'll definitely work for now. That's a nice snake you got there too.



thank you lol
Would you happen to know if I was told the truth on my boys age? 
He’s about 27in long right now and they said he was 7-8 months old (I’m only guessing that he’s a boy cuz that’s what I asked for and was told he was)


----------



## TripleTegus (Jan 28, 2020)

I'll start this off by saying I don't claim to be an expert by no means. But judging by the pics I'd say they're close enough with the age. I wouldn't say more than a year for sure. He's already gorgeous, very nice colors that should get better with age.


----------



## Misswickedred (Jan 28, 2020)

TripleTegus said:


> I'll start this off by saying I don't claim to be an expert by no means. But judging by the pics I'd say they're close enough with the age. I wouldn't say more than a year for sure. He's already gorgeous, very nice colors that should get better with age.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jan 28, 2020)

The cage looks great ....just a suggestion though is maybe slot a piece of wood (20 x 100mm) along the front behind the glass from one side to the other at the bottom, which will give you a bit a depth for substrate with out it constantly falling out every time you open doors.

Age wise I'd say they are about right at 9 - 12 months.


----------



## Misswickedred (Feb 5, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> The cage looks great ....just a suggestion though is maybe slot a piece of wood (20 x 100mm) along the front behind the glass from one side to the other at the bottom, which will give you a bit a depth for substrate with out it constantly falling out every time you open doors.
> 
> Age wise I'd say they are about right at 9 - 12 months.



so we are having tail shed problems I think  his body and ties and everything else has come off great... and his first shed that he went through since I’ve had him came off great.. but 2 weeks later he was shedding again! But his tail is bothering him... I’ve been soaking him everyday, but today he is walking around rubbing his tail a lot so I think he’s uncomfortable. It’s been like 5 days since all his body shed but it doesn’t look like his tail shed wants to come off


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 5, 2020)

Tails're the worst. Fish oil in food, moist sphagnum in hide, soak and gently brush. I, also think that it aggravates them by itching to have dead skin that won't peel.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Feb 5, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Tails're the worst. Fish oil in food, moist sphagnum in hide, soak and gently brush. I, also think that it aggravates them by itching to have dead skin that won't peel.



Yes me too..... Alpha always is grumpy just as hes about to shed and a pain in the ass ......lol


----------



## EreptileDisfunction (Feb 17, 2020)

A blue ice tegu is 50% chacoan white head 37.5% blue 12.5% red tegu that is usually albino or het or 66% poss het. Super pretty tegu with hella variation in appearance. I have one right now and everyday I notice different aspects to her coloration. Look for orange or red markings on her belly or legs.


----------



## Debita (Feb 26, 2020)

One thing about the sex..... He looks like he hasn't started developing his jowls yet, and I'd think that you might see more there if he is truly a male. My B/W male was def showing his jowls by this time, where my female didn't at all, and looked more like yours.

Don't be disappointed!!! I'm really not sure in any way- just thought he could be a she! My male (Skully) was mad at me for a very long time until I realized she was a he. Lol My female (Captain) - totally different personality - grew everywhere else but in the jowl area. My avatar pic is of my male when he was younger than yours. You can already see the development of jowls.

That said....I have no idea what I'm talking about. Your Gu and my Gu aren't the same...just considering the possibility.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Feb 26, 2020)

Debita said:


> One thing about the sex..... He looks like he hasn't started developing his jowls yet, and I'd think that you might see more there if he is truly a male. My B/W male was def showing his jowls by this time, where my female didn't at all, and looked more like yours.
> 
> Don't be disappointed!!! I'm really not sure in any way- just thought he could be a she! My male (Skully) was mad at me for a very long time until I realized she was a he. Lol My female (Captain) - totally different personality - grew everywhere else but in the jowl area. My avatar pic is of my male when he was younger than yours. You can already see the development of jowls.
> 
> That said....I have no idea what I'm talking about. Your Gu and my Gu aren't the same...just considering the possibility.



Could always have a strong blue gene in it that is causing less jowl growth......Maybe


----------

